# My Poodle Allergy Test!



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

All dogs are different and all people are different. I was allergy tested positive for dogs - but it is super general so isn't going to tell you much about what breeds etc. I am fine with my spoo and my non-shedding dogs, as long as the hair is on them. When I'm grooming and it is flying around though all bets are off and I am sneezing. The allergy test is generally done for "dander" not hair which is why many people say a non-shedding dog is best. There is no be all end all test to tell you for sure except experience.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

FYI ... Remember if you have other allergies such as tree and grass pollens you could also be reacting to what is on the dog. This also applies to people with dust mite allergies as well. Exposure is key to finding out for a specific breed. Also when at the breeders remember it is a large exposure. You may not have any problems with just one. And if it is just liking then an antihistamine and no kisses would work well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I also find that the young puppies who do not yet lick themselves as often don't cause as many allergies as the older pups and dogs that do.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Might be worth a read.
Dog Allergy: Causes, Symptoms and Treatment


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would take care to test with adults as well as pups - there have been some very sad cases of people who were fine with poodle puppies, but found their allergies became intolerable as the dogs got older (it could, of course, have been in part because of the environmental allergens the dogs brought in). I count myself very lucky that I am allergic to innumerable pollens, housemites, feathers, household chemicals, etc, etc, but not to cats or dogs or horses!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think it's a very good sign that you didn't react to either breed of dog! Can you get an appointment with an allergist before committing to a poodle? Would be good to know for sure. If you do get a poodle, I would plan on getting the dog professionally groomed every couple of weeks to ensure that nothing builds up that would trigger an attack for you. The side benefit is a nice-smelling, beautiful poodle around all the time


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

If you can, I would dog-sit (ie. borrow) a dog of the breed you are interested in for a few days from a friend...preferably an adult dog. Maybe your friend with the poodle mix would be a good starting point if you don't know someone with a purebred poodle. If you are worried about spreading allergens all over your house, confine the dog to just a couple of rooms, that way you can clean up easily if you do react. Spend LOTS of time with the dog over a period of a couple days. I'd also ask for permission to bathe the dog so you eliminate pollen, etc as the source of your allergies. Living with a dog for a few days will give you a better idea than visiting one for an hour.

You can also get tested by an allergist, but you "might" not react as badly to poodles if it is the dander you are allergic to, since they are lower dander than many other breeds. If it is the saliva, you could teach your dog not to lick you. My husband doesn't mind being licked continuously, but I do...my dogs adjust accordingly. Although you likely will not be able to avoid all contact with saliva, you could at least teach them not to "kiss."


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The proteins in saliva, urine, and dander are the 3 potential causes of an allergic reaction in those who are allergic to dogs. Not everyone will react to each of those, and not everyone will react in the same way when they are exposed to the proteins they are allergic to.

You did not get itchy from "dirty bacteria", you most likely got itchy because the saliva caused you to react. I would absolutely not conclude that you are not allergic to dogs when you just had an itchy skin reaction while interacting with dogs. It sounds very likely to me from what you've said that you probably have a dog allergy. Have you been to an allergist to confirm your allergies? 

I have dog allergies and while I still occasionally have some mild dog allergy symptoms around my 3 poodles, it's just an itchy eye or some sneezing - and it's usually after I groom them. This is so very different from my reaction to other dogs. 

I think for a lot of people who are allergic to dogs, poodles are much better for them, but there will still be some more mild signs of allergy. And some people in my family cannot even be around my poodles due to allergies!

ETA: There was recently a study done to compare the dander levels found in "hypoallergenic" breeds such as a poodle compared to average dog breeds. There was not found to be any difference in the level of dander. So we have to come up with a different hypothesis about why poodles do not cause as severe of a reaction in allergic individuals! Maybe the dander itself is different?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I recently was tested again and voila.....dogs and cats. When I told the allergist that I have a poodle, she said "a poodle is a dog so you are allergic to it". I have had allergies my entire life but they have gotten worse over the last couple of years. I had gotten used to Jake, my previous poodle, but when Sunny arrived it got worse again, which is why I was tested. She said makes no difference.....a poodle will be less irritating than another dog, and you can also get more used to a dog over time.

So, I am on drop therapy for a 2 year regimen (similar to shots) and have completed 1 year and I do see some improvement.


----------



## WJS (May 3, 2013)

I tested positive for dog allergy and very positive for cats. I don't really notice the dog allergy symptoms, but I sure notice it with cats. I think I had slightly more sneezing and sniffing when I had non-poodle dogs.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Like everyone said, everyone is different  Thought I'd give you my experience since your reaction seems very very similar to mine. 

My first official inside dog was a black Labrador retriever whom I received from a service dog organization. I was crazy allergic to him. The moment I held him, I was itchy like crazy, my eyes were tearing up and itchy, and I was sneezing like crazy (almost every 2-5 seconds). I was determined though ( I must have not been thinking straight). I trusted myself that it would go away with due time, or I'd just use claritin every day LOL. Thankfully, I never took Claritin after the first day. It didn't help to me anyway. It definitely helped after I gave him a bath, and as I continued to raise him, I got less and less allergic to him. Of course, I kept him very clean for a lab too. However, I did sometimes get itchy when he licked my face (but not my hand, I was fine with that). It was like a gamble, sometimes I would get itchy and sometimes I wouldn't. I think it also depended on how fast I could reach the sink and soap after he licked my face. I was actually to the point where if I was baby sitting some other service dog and the dog made me a little ticklish and sneezy, I would bury my face into the lab's fur and breathe to help me feel better. Weird I know but it helped. 

Then i got a poodle after the lab went to do his formal training with the service dog organization. This was Shelton (who is now my pet so now you know the ending haha). I was ALLERGIC to him as well. He wasn't as bad as the Labrador, but when Shelton licked me, I was soooooooo itchy. My face (especially where he licked me which was chin cheek area) was soo red from me scratching at myself. I cleaned Shelton up (bathed and dried him) and his fur didn't make me break out or sneezy (he was dirty since he came with a bunch of other dogs like goldens and labs when he was transported to where I was). 

Cleaning did the trick with his fur, but the problem with the licking still stayed. However, as I continued to live with him, his licking actually didn't break me out. He licks me now, and he doesn't break me out at all. Now I actually like my face being licked because I won't get itchy or red, but I won't let unfamiliar dogs do it because that 100% gets me itchy. I also adopted another spoo (female parti) and she was perfectly fine with me too. Her licking made me itchy sometimes but I try to keep her and Shelton's teeth clean and I got used to her "germs" so now I don't get itchy when they lick my face, which I appreciate because they love to give kisses. 

I can officially say I'm not allergic to MY spoos at all, but I think they have to be MY dogs and kept clean. I do feel that my body probably got used to their "germs" and within time, my body did not recognize their germs as a foreign allergen/virus/bacteria and stopped reacting to it. I also keep their teeth clean by brushing it as often as I can to help prevent plaque built up in their teeth and making their teeth smell rank. With cats, I'm crazzyyy allergic. Just being in the same house can set me off. One touch can set me on a sneezing frenzy. 

Side note: I never had been officially tested for allergies. These are just my experiences as I've handled dogs of different breeds from the service dog organization and how my body reacted to it. I am not taking any allergy medication. The only time I get sneezy with the poodles is when I shave them myself and the tiny hair particles that fly around get into my eyes and my sinuses. That's it.


----------



## PoodleNoodle (Apr 21, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and knowledge!! You poodle lovers are awesome!

I learn something new from everyone and will take everyone's opinion into consideration. 

Based on what I've learned, it seems like I'm probably allergic to toy poodle's saliva. When I smelled the pups, they do seem kinda smelly and probably contaminated with urine. 
I need to:
- Test myself with an adult toy poodle (although I did hold a mother toy poodle for a few seconds when I was seeing the pups from a breeder)
- Make sure the dogs aren't contaminated with allergens obtained from an outside source
- Officially test for allergies with an allergist
- try taking care of a toy poodle for a few days

I'm crossing my fingers that I'll be immune to poodles over time just like pinkteaji. If that is the case, I'll be one happy poodle lover, as I don't like taking shots. 

Did anyone else find that they developed immunity of time from their poodle??


----------

